#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Intelbras AP

## MatheusAguiar

Boa Noite, pessoal estou enfrentando uma dúvida, estou abrindo um pequeno provedor para atender um interior com a media de no máximo 100 clientes, mas quero levar algo barato até eles, andei pesquisando e as antenas mais baratas que eu encontrei foi da intelbras a WOM5000 então eu gostaria de saber se fica legal usar essa WOM5000 como AP e Cliente, quero montar um POP com umas 5 antenas para enviar sinal, vocês saberiam me informar se dá certo? pois nunca trabalhei com Intelbras

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Aqui tem um provedor que usa, só tomar cuidado que acima de 15 metros a fonte( 12 volts) pode fazer reset direto use fonte de 18 volts.

----------


## guiggoo

Normalmente o barato sai caro .
Se quer barato e funcional AP litebeam 120Ac + nanobeam m5 16 ou Air grid . 

Se quer intelbras , usa pelo menos a wom5000 mimo . Ela como AP não tenho experiência .

----------


## MatheusAguiar

meu provedor e legalizado, não posso usar essa litebeam 120AC devido ela não ser homologada, mas pensei na possibilidade, mas ainda não vai sair barato para o cliente a instalação, pois, CPE AC mais barata que encontrei foi de 286,00 enquanto a WOM5000 MIMO 176,00 mas vou arriscar na intelbras, acabei comprando painéis APC 5A 90 acredito que 4 desses segure os 100 clientes tranquilamente a velocidades de 1 a 5MB, o que você me diz?

----------


## glperon

> meu provedor e legalizado, não posso usar essa litebeam 120AC devido ela não ser homologada, mas pensei na possibilidade, mas ainda não vai sair barato para o cliente a instalação, pois, CPE AC mais barata que encontrei foi de 286,00 enquanto a WOM5000 MIMO 176,00 mas vou arriscar na intelbras, acabei comprando painéis APC 5A 90 acredito que 4 desses segure os 100 clientes tranquilamente a velocidades de 1 a 5MB, o que você me diz?


Aguenta muito mais. A wom mimo tbem.

----------


## meyknho

> meu provedor e legalizado, não posso usar essa litebeam 120AC devido ela não ser homologada, mas pensei na possibilidade, mas ainda não vai sair barato para o cliente a instalação, pois, CPE AC mais barata que encontrei foi de 286,00 enquanto a WOM5000 MIMO 176,00 mas vou arriscar na intelbras, acabei comprando painéis APC 5A 90 acredito que 4 desses segure os 100 clientes tranquilamente a velocidades de 1 a 5MB, o que você me diz?


Matheus, Bom Dia

Se você vai usar as Bases APC 5A 90, tenta utilizar os novos WOM 5A MIMO ou APC 5A 15 nos clientes, assim você vai utilizar o mesmo chipset.

*OBS:* Quanto a usar Intelbras como solução, uso a mais de 02 anos, meu cenário tenho clientes até 2KM de distancia e vem me atendendo bem com IPOLL V1.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## jallesvides

Olá @*MatheusAguiar*, tudo bem?

A tendência é cada vez mais o usuário consumir banda e, infelizmente optando por equipamentos que trabalham com o protocolo 802.11n, você estará fadado a entregar planos com baixas velocidades. 

Nós da Ubiquiti estamos trabalhando duro para ter cada vez mais produtos com a tecnologia AC homologados, onde acredito que ainda nesse primeiro semestre teremos não apenas o equipamento LiteBeam AC AP homologado, mas também access points como a Rocket Prism, que irão proporcionar a você comercializar planos acima de 5Mb, potencializando dessa forma o teu negócio e retardando a entrada do FTTH. 

Pensando em diminuir o custo de ativação do assinante, em breve teremos também homologada a CPE Nano Loco AC, equipamento esse que terá o custo equivalente a LiteBeam M5.

Nesse inicio de operação vc poderia optar pelo Rocket AC Lite, produto esse que através do modo de operação "*Mixe Mode*", proporciona você trabalhar com células mistas N / AC, expandindo assim de forma gradual tua operação. 

Quaisquer duvidas estou as ordens. 

Abraço. 

Jalles Vides - Suporte UBNT-BR
[email protected]

----------

